# my version of BARBIE Fashion pack look***lots of fotds***



## poppy z (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

I really love the fashion pack look. So I decided to reproduce but with any barbie product (except the cremestic liner cranapple). 
And I changed the color of the lips and choose a flashy pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you will like it!

so here is the look: 





what I used:





my makeup products: 
frostlite and blacktrack f/l , subtle pig, e/s folie, cranberry, hepcat, embark, living pink
blushcreme cherché + maindenchant
cremestic liner cranapple, pink maribu l/s, sweetie cake l/g





me after foundation, concealor and MSF medium and a touch of terracota n°1





1. apply frostlite f/l on the eye area













2. then apply subtle pig on the lid with 239 brush









3. apply folie e/s in crease with 224 brush













4. with a brush like mac 239, put folie in inner corner









5. with 224, apply cranberry e/s over folie and on broxbone, and blend









6. add a touch of hepcat e/s and blend 

















7. put embark e/s to define crease









8. apply living pink e/s in inner corner on lower lashline









9. apply blacktrack f/l with 266 brush.
It's difficult for me to explain in english so I hope the pictures will "speack" for me...

















put blacktrack on the waterline in inner corner of the lower lashline





















10. curl your lashes and apply rimmel xtrm volume mascara

















11. apply cherché b/c on checkbones with 187 brush













12. and maindenchant on apples













13. don't forget the "mouche" (as we called it in France) with blacktrack





14. apply cremestic liner cranapple









15. then pink maribu l/s









16. and for finish: sweetie cake l/g


----------



## nivea (Feb 14, 2007)

Dita,(or poppy...) I wanna say one more time how much I love this make up!
It's maybe the best look I've seen on you...


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2007)

What a lovely tutorial, thanks for doing this. I love how you did the eyes, especially the eyeliner. Nice work!


----------



## Kim. (Feb 14, 2007)

You're really beautiful! The liner and the lips are killer.


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Loving the pink lips! OMG... I need new e/s now. lol


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

FANTASTIC. THANK YOU for showing the liner so well.


----------



## Janice (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for your contribution! You are so incredibly pretty and photogenic, it's just not fair.


----------



## pink_candy (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my fav tutorial so far!
I'm definitly recreating this!

Thanks so much poppy_z!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 14, 2007)

This is gorgous and what a spectacular tutorial! You did a wonderful job and you look absolutly amazing!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 14, 2007)

Very pretty! You did a great job!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

beautiful! you did an awesome job!!! 
Thanks for the detailed tut!


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful Tuto : clear and beautiful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravooo


----------



## Jayne (Feb 14, 2007)

great job !!! 

once again i really love the liner


----------



## veilchen (Feb 14, 2007)

I love your tuts! They're great to follow and you choose really awesome looks!


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 14, 2007)

c'est magnifique!


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 14, 2007)

I think this is my favorite tutorial that you've done so far. It all looks so beautiful.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 15, 2007)

this is my favorite look you've done...they are always great but, this one is spectacular!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

This is gorgeous!  I love your tutorials and this is no exception, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

stunning! your MU application is always flawless. & you are wayy too pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you for posting this!


----------



## nyrak (Feb 17, 2007)

I love this!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 17, 2007)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wish I could work this look as well as you do.


----------



## bellelovesmac (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow! Amazing tutorial! It looks wonderful on you! A Barbie look indeed! Thank you for doing this!!! Beautiful!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 17, 2007)

You are soooo pretty! I love this look. Thank you for the tutorial. It helped me to see how to follow the MAC faces, too so thanks!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 17, 2007)

This is fantastic!!  Thank you for the fabulous tutorial!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

Excellent tutorial!!  This look is so pretty on you and the liner is just fabulous!


----------



## Simi (Feb 19, 2007)

Great tutorial. Thank you for showing the eyeliner in pictures. Make it more easy to understand.


----------



## Naturellle (Feb 20, 2007)

This AMAZING! This is one of the best tuts I've seen on Specktra. You nailed the look and I'm looking forward to trying it! Gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## Klava (Feb 27, 2007)

Flawless and gorgeous!  Thanks for a great tut!


----------



## linkas (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks 4 the tut. Very pretty!


----------



## Aureliphonics (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello ;-)

I wish I could do the liner like you !!!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 4, 2007)

I love your Barbie make-up


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you for this tutorial, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 5, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## snowkei (Mar 5, 2007)

excellent!!!!love this tut!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

I always love your FOTDs but I have to agree with some of the others that this is my favorite of yours so far!  Wonderful job!


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow! That's so pretty, well done!


----------



## ticklemethu (Mar 7, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## mellz (Mar 7, 2007)

That's perfect!


----------



## breathless (Mar 16, 2007)

omg! very pretty!


----------



## glamBelle (Mar 16, 2007)

So pretty! I love the liner and lips!


----------



## freyja313 (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh! This is fabulous - you look stunning!


----------



## jenn2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great tutorial! I love the eyes.


----------



## sol_0586 (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome tut, I love the eyes the most, and the lips look really good, but I don't like them together, and I want a "mouche" now


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Beautiful


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

ur eyes are beautiful!


----------



## kswiss22 (Aug 20, 2007)

so cute
i would never be able to pull that look off


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

Those lips are sensational!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a beautiful look on you! I have serious brow envy!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

You are so excellent.  I love it.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 24, 2007)

wow, you did an excellent job.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 24, 2007)

Where did you get that eyeshadow pallete? The small red one? 

By the way, I love you're eyes!


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 28, 2007)

I love the look!!!

I even learned something new for the cat eyes! Thanks!


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 28, 2007)

this tut is amazing!  you look like a perfect living version of the face chart!! you have incredible skills.  i especially like your eyeliner technique.  i'll definitely try that next time.  thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 7, 2007)

I Love The Lips


----------



## satindoll (Nov 7, 2007)

i love the liner...i can never do it so perfect like yours.

i also love your pink sweater! (i <3 PINK! =D)  where did you get it from, if i may ask?


----------



## black_crx (Nov 7, 2007)

Extreme hot!! I love especially the liner in the inner eye and the intense lips!! this colors fit you extremely well!


----------



## Margarita (Nov 8, 2007)

You look SO cute! I love this look!


----------



## jayme (Nov 14, 2007)

Love this Look ...


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2007)

i love it.. looks very beautiful


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! This is absolutely stunning and I have to replicate it!  I love it sooo much!!!


----------



## ririan (Dec 3, 2007)

I love your look, especially how you made your cheeks looked like they just took a walk in the cold!!! Thanks! I am going to replicate this for xmas!!

Where did you get your blush - chercer & Maindenchant ? is it MAC blushcreme? I cant find the details anywhere?


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 8, 2007)

nice, im gonna try this


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

I love this tut!


----------



## susu (Dec 20, 2007)

great!!!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 20, 2007)

I just love the cranberry i cannot wait to get it next week!~ love this look good job on the fluidline!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

goes great with ur sweater


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome... and you have the most perfect eyebrows ever!


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2008)

this look is gorgeous!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome look! you have good skills with the fludliner!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome tutorial.  You always do such a great job.  I love the subtle pigment and am going to try this look tomorrow.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bsquared (Nov 6, 2008)

love the enture look, especially the lip color!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 7, 2008)

this is soo preetty and i love the tut its so clear and you look like a cute barbie in this hehe


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 7, 2008)

C'est trés jolie!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you! This look is so pretty and you've made such a great tut to go with it! *And I think I like your lips better than the original look!*


----------

